# Black River Boat Ramps



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a 22' Sea Hunt that drafts about 14". I would like to take it north of I10 on Blackwater and fish some between there and the train tressel if possible. What would be the best boat ramp for my boat to get there. It looks like Milton has a few good ramps but wasn't sure if the 87 bridge and train tressel provided enough clearance. I have a tower on the boat, so I would need 10' of clearance at least depending on the tide. I've read that the Oyster Pile is a good ramp but not for larger boats. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Shell pile in bagdad is fine. 

They also have the navy boat docks just north of hwy 90. Carpenters park is another good one. 

The trussel is manned so they will open for you. I10 bridge you have no worries about height requires.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I had actually rather put in north of Hwy 90 as that is closer for me. What about getting under the Hwy 90 bridge?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Marquis Basin. Right off of 90
Public ramp. Block south of 90 and well north of I 10 bridge. Let me know if you need someone to fish with you. I'm south of 10 on Ward Basin. Blackwater Bay is in my backyard


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Marqui use to be a little shallow? I suggest Carpenters park. Out of the wind and current. Makes for easy loading. Hwy 90 is plenty wide and high. You just have to worry about the train trussel. Dont know if its manned? Bit I think there is a # you can call to either open it? Or tell you when its open


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

jaster said:


> Marqui use to be a little shallow? I suggest Carpenters park. Out of the wind and current. Makes for easy loading. Hwy 90 is plenty wide and high. You just have to worry about the train trussel. Dont know if its manned? Bit I think there is a # you can call to either open it? Or tell you when its open


My kid's said the did better cannon balls off marquis so it can't be too shallow.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Splash Down.
I have launched at Marquis Basin Many times. I have a Wellcraft Steplift V-20. The water is plenty deep enough at the launch. Not sure how far the ramp goes into the water, my trailer has never fallen off the end of the ramp. Nice gradual slope then drops off pretty fast , one of the sharpest angle ramp I have launched from. However, I usually stay anout 20 yards from the South end of the basin to get out. Get to with in about 10 yards of the wooden wall at the corner. However, the water will get real shallow just before the wall , REALLY shallow in the winter. I have launched in the winter with my boat. I recommend not having your motor trimmed all the way down during this short stretch of shallow water. Shallow area is about 20 yards long. The water will fork after the corner. I fork to the right , narrower of the 2 but plenty of depth and a shorter distance to the channel. You will be about 300 yards south of the trussel. Of you have a bottom machine, fish finder , there are some deep spots that I have found between the trussel and the Bagdad launch, referred to as the oyster pile. One of the holes is 55 ft deep, yes 55 feet. Hope this info will help. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Sea Monkey said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The OLE Splash Down.
> I have launched at Marquis Basin Many times. I have a Wellcraft Steplift V-20. The water is plenty deep enough at the launch. Not sure how far the ramp goes into the water, my trailer has never fallen off the end of the ramp. Nice gradual slope then drops off pretty fast , one of the sharpest angle ramp I have launched from. However, I usually stay anout 20 yards from the South end of the basin to get out. Get to with in about 10 yards of the wooden wall at the corner. However, the water will get real shallow just before the wall , REALLY shallow in the winter. I have launched in the winter with my boat. I recommend not having your motor trimmed all the way down during this short stretch of shallow water. Shallow area is about 20 yards long. The water will fork after the corner. I fork to the right , narrower of the 2 but plenty of depth and a shorter distance to the channel. You will be about 300 yards south of the trussel. Of you have a bottom machine, fish finder , there are some deep spots that I have found between the trussel and the Bagdad launch, referred to as the oyster pile. One of the holes is 55 ft deep, yes 55 feet. Hope this info will help.
> ...


Thanks for the info. What is your definition of really low? My initial plans were to put in around mid day and fish the afternoon. Just so happens mid day is low tide. I'm getting a little concerned about getting out of the basin on a low tide in winter. Maybe I should put in south of I10 (Bain Dr) and go north?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Splash Down.

I have bumped the bottom a couple of times getting out during the Winter at low tide. It's mostly mud bottom, however I have seen some logs laying flat on the bottom while looking over the side while going through the shallow area. I have not seen any dead heads. I would guess the shallowest I've seen the water is about 2 feet. Not sure what the draft is on my boat. I was not sure where Bain was till I looked at it on the map. That's the old Nichol's Seafood location. I have never launched there. It would be a short run from there up to the tressel, well, I'm used to 40 mile runs in the Gulf.


"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/ms?t=h&...-87.787173&spn=0.706742,1.234589&source=embed
What about the launch on old river rd going to Russell harbor landing park? And can anyone tell me about the ramp at the end of morrell rd?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bain is out of winds and current, but stay very close to channel markers. Blackwater is shallow in that area. I just remember sight fishing Marqui Basin as why I thought it was shallow? Russel Landing is a nice ramp and launch. But I really hate trying to load in the current and wind


----------

